# Clamps for glue edge boards



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## HillbillyShooter

I've wondered about these, so thanks for your review.


----------



## ellen35

I've had these for several years. I used the 2×2's recommended in the non-instruction sheet - they work fine with a little practice. They take some getting used to. I did put packing tape on the 2×2's to prevent sticking. They are pretty scary to look at… we just call them the torture bars.

Actually, on second look at yours, I notice that you have slightly different wood pieces to clamp the black jig onto. Mine came with black short-ish receivers for the clamps… that's where the 2×2's came in handy. Did you have to make them or did they come with the unit?


----------



## scrollingmom

Too cool. Its too bad that the stores that we shop at just don't know what it is that they are selling. It would be nice if they did demos, just think how many more people they would get to buy their tools.


----------



## badbert

Without three sets of these clamps, you really cannot judge them. I use three sets and have never had to plane off any twist afterwards. No way could I just get that lucky… LOl The only way to flatten a board is 3 points of pressure. One set alone will only will only flatten where it is, causing the twist to be worse where there is no pressure. I hope this makes sense…

Also put a 1/4" spacer between the boards and clamped and screwed them together in the middle. I then ran them across my jointer until flat. This gives them a 1'4' taper. This helps keep pressure in the center when the cauls start bending.


----------



## Birdhouse

That 1/4" taper I bet is the trick. Shopsmith clamps have a curve in them. Thanks for the info


----------

